# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Pétition d'Animal Testing: ACTES DE CRUAUTE sur des animaux de laboratoire

## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir, comme dit dans le titre, cette pétition concerne la cruauté sur des animaux établie
 par des témoignages de personnel y travaillant.


https://animaltesting.fr/enquetes-te...de-laboratoire

A SIGNER MASSIVEMENT.

----------


## aurore27

signée et ptg

----------

